# need help with multi spec pricing



## nycpaint (Jan 8, 2008)

need help pricing multi spec... i know this paint does not go as far as regular paint.. but if anyone has had alot of exp. with this please reply... this is big job that needs a precise number...(so i dont get hurt, and can finally put some cash back in my pocket lol)..i will have to price by the sq. ft... because i dont know how far this stuff goes, (especially sprayed).. .
if i come in too low, im going to look like a *****, (which i DO NOT WANT)
if there is anyone with this exp. or a good way to bid this... this would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

No... don't ask again.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Dont do a big multi spec job if you dont know how to price a small multi spec job.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Never used it. Do a search there are a few threads floating around about it. There are times to take risks and shine, then there are times when you should play it safe, that is your call but if you think you may lose your ass on it then play safe. 

If you go for it then plan on the low end of the spectrum on how far the product will go. 

Are you planning on using the small fleck?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

The last time I used it was about ten years ago. If my memory serves me correct, my production rate wasn't all that bad. Maybe 20% slower than normal. Sorry I couldn't be of more help.


----------



## nycpaint (Jan 8, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> The last time I used it was about ten years ago. If my memory serves me correct, my production rate wasn't all that bad. Maybe 20% slower than normal. Sorry I couldn't be of more help.


thank you so much for your feedback.. as you can see from the other posts, i thought this would be a good place for some great advice .. but from the last two guys who have posted a reply to my question, it seems more like a couple of amatures,(who would prefer to work for someone else, and take a paycheck from them every week , instead of running their own business, taking their lumps, to grow into something much bigger).. that is the road i chose to do..and the rewards are so much better than breaking my ass for a couple hundred dollars(pushing a brush).. the other guy who posted about "if i cant price a smaller multispec job..not to price a bigger job??)this is where the small minded people get stuck, and ultimately have to take a position as a painter.oh, and take a paycheck from someone elses business.. i choose to take the risk of bidding outside the box, or taking on jobs, that i have little knowledge of...because, i will take the chance.. and if it dosent work out... trust me i will have learned from the experience, and i will be that much stronger in MY OWN BUSINESS, ...i forgot to mention that there are very few people who are really go all out for the company that they work for.. the majority of workers are bottom dwellers, who cant make it in the business .. and the first chance they get to screw over there employer(the guy who gives them that check every week!!)they will.. by either bad mouthing him, or taking jobs from him, etc... ive seen all types.. especially in the nyc area(where everyone is out to cut your throat)this makes me stronger...getting back to the worker, who take the "easy road"by taking a check from someone elses company... take a look at what you guys have done ..for example, the worlds trade center job...$4billion dollars OVER BUDGET!! this is the unions workers, who think their s**t dont stink.and who think that just because they are part of a "UNION", they DESERVE a check every week... well now the taxpayers have to step in and continue to pay these lowlifes, who decided to "take a check".. i must stop for now, because im getting sick thinking that i have to hire a few new faces...IN MY COMPANY... thanks for your reply schmidt and co.


----------



## nycpaint (Jan 8, 2008)

Lambrecht said:


> No... don't ask again.


thank you so much for your feedback.. as you can see from the other posts, i thought this would be a good place for some great advice .. but from the last two guys who have posted a reply to my question, it seems more like a couple of amatures,(who would prefer to work for someone else, and take a paycheck from them every week , instead of running their own business, taking their lumps, to grow into something much bigger).. that is the road i chose to do..and the rewards are so much better than breaking my ass for a couple hundred dollars(pushing a brush).. the other guy who posted about "if i cant price a smaller multispec job..not to price a bigger job??)this is where the small minded people get stuck, and ultimately have to take a position as a painter.oh, and take a paycheck from someone elses business.. i choose to take the risk of bidding outside the box, or taking on jobs, that i have little knowledge of...because, i will take the chance.. and if it dosent work out... trust me i will have learned from the experience, and i will be that much stronger in MY OWN BUSINESS, ...i forgot to mention that there are very few people who are really go all out for the company that they work for.. the majority of workers are bottom dwellers, who cant make it in the business .. and the first chance they get to screw over there employer(the guy who gives them that check every week!!)they will.. by either bad mouthing him, or taking jobs from him, etc... ive seen all types.. especially in the nyc area(where everyone is out to cut your throat)this makes me stronger...getting back to the worker, who take the "easy road"by taking a check from someone elses company... take a look at what you guys have done ..for example, the worlds trade center job...$4billion dollars OVER BUDGET!! this is the unions workers, who think their s**t dont stink.and who think that just because they are part of a "UNION", they DESERVE a check every week... well now the taxpayers have to step in and continue to pay these lowlifes, who decided to "take a check".. i must stop for now, because im getting sick thinking that i have to hire a few new faces...IN MY COMPANY... thanks for your reply schmidt and co.


----------



## nycpaint (Jan 8, 2008)

Lambrecht said:


> No... don't ask again.


thank you so much for your feedback.. as you can see from the other posts, i thought this would be a good place for some great advice .. but from the last two guys who have posted a reply to my question, it seems more like a couple of amatures,(who would prefer to work for someone else, and take a paycheck from them every week , instead of running their own business, taking their lumps, to grow into something much bigger).. that is the road i chose to do..and the rewards are so much better than breaking my ass for a couple hundred dollars(pushing a brush).. the other guy who posted about "if i cant price a smaller multispec job..not to price a bigger job??)this is where the small minded people get stuck, and ultimately have to take a position as a painter.oh, and take a paycheck from someone elses business.. i choose to take the risk of bidding outside the box, or taking on jobs, that i have little knowledge of...because, i will take the chance.. and if it dosent work out... trust me i will have learned from the experience, and i will be that much stronger in MY OWN BUSINESS, ...i forgot to mention that there are very few people who are really go all out for the company that they work for.. the majority of workers are bottom dwellers, who cant make it in the business .. and the first chance they get to screw over there employer(the guy who gives them that check every week!!)they will.. by either bad mouthing him, or taking jobs from him, etc... ive seen all types.. especially in the nyc area(where everyone is out to cut your throat)this makes me stronger...getting back to the worker, who take the "easy road"by taking a check from someone elses company... take a look at what you guys have done ..for example, the worlds trade center job...$4billion dollars OVER BUDGET!! this is the unions workers, who think their s**t dont stink.and who think that just because they are part of a "UNION", they DESERVE a check every week... well now the taxpayers have to step in and continue to pay these lowlifes, who decided to "take a check".. i must stop for now, because im getting sick thinking that i have to hire a few new faces...IN MY COMPANY... thanks for your reply schmidt and co.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Why did you triple post?

Trying to trick me? 

Didn't work.

Good luck with the project.

You come and ask a question and then you get all mad if it's not answered. I've done that. So I just don't really ask many questions anymore. Not that I need to anyways... I'm a know it all painter.


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

We did a large apt complex common halls a few years back. They purchased the material but had the SW rep do the takeoffs. 8 buildings 425 gallons. We provide labor and minor repairs. After performing some test areas for coverage they chose a certain pattern ( thickness). When the job was complete we had over 150 gallons left. The apartment complex mgr was thrilled with the look.

As far as application just a lot of masking as its difficult to remove overspray if I recall. Much slower spraying than airless. I would say 60 percent.

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

what is multispec?


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

nycpaint said:


> thank you so much for your feedback.. as you can see from the other posts, i thought this would be a good place for some great advice .. but from the last two guys who have posted a reply to my question, it seems more like a couple of amatures,(who would prefer to work for someone else, and take a paycheck from them every week , instead of running their own business, taking their lumps, to grow into something much bigger).. that is the road i chose to do..and the rewards are so much better than breaking my ass for a couple hundred dollars(pushing a brush).. the other guy who posted about "if i cant price a smaller multispec job..not to price a bigger job??)this is where the small minded people get stuck, and ultimately have to take a position as a painter.oh, and take a paycheck from someone elses business.. i choose to take the risk of bidding outside the box, or taking on jobs, that i have little knowledge of...because, i will take the chance.. and if it dosent work out... trust me i will have learned from the experience, and i will be that much stronger in MY OWN BUSINESS, ...i forgot to mention that there are very few people who are really go all out for the company that they work for.. the majority of workers are bottom dwellers, who cant make it in the business .. and the first chance they get to screw over there employer(the guy who gives them that check every week!!)they will.. by either bad mouthing him, or taking jobs from him, etc... ive seen all types.. especially in the nyc area(where everyone is out to cut your throat)this makes me stronger...getting back to the worker, who take the "easy road"by taking a check from someone elses company... take a look at what you guys have done ..for example, the worlds trade center job...$4billion dollars OVER BUDGET!! this is the unions workers, who think their s**t dont stink.and who think that just because they are part of a "UNION", they DESERVE a check every week... well now the taxpayers have to step in and continue to pay these lowlifes, who decided to "take a check".. i must stop for now, because im getting sick thinking that i have to hire a few new faces...IN MY COMPANY... thanks for your reply schmidt and co.


Why would anyone who was in business and applied multispec as a part of their business give you a number for a sq.ft. Price? What would be in it for them?
You think you " deserve" it? Are you a lowlife looking for an "easy road"?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Oden said:


> Are you a lowlife looking for an "easy road"?


Really? Why go there?


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Really? Why go there?


He went there. I Just called him on it.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

What type of material are you applying? The airless type is a fine spec finish. 

There is also a medium and course finish that requirers air spray application with a special nozzle set up for air cap and needle.

Zolatone has been the leader in these type of finishes for decades.

So there is too many variables to consider to give you any advice.

I would consult Zolatone tech data info first and determine your finish and substrate.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

robladd said:


> What type of material are you applying? The airless type is a fine spec finish.
> 
> There is also a medium and course finish that requirers air spray application with a special nozzle set up for air cap and needle.
> 
> ...


The reason I say this, I did a 10 story sky scraper in DTLA where we used fine, medium and course finishes on the low rise, mid rise and high rise part of the building with 9 colors and 3 textures.

Then interior we did walls and trim with airless and air spray. So we put it on everything from precast, drywall, MDF ect.

Masking was both art and science on this particular job.


----------



## nycpaint (Jan 8, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Never used it. Do a search there are a few threads floating around about it. There are times to take risks and shine, then there are times when you should play it safe, that is your call but if you think you may lose your ass on it then play safe.
> 
> If you go for it then plan on the low end of the spectrum on how far the product will go.
> 
> Are you planning on using the small fleck?


yup, going with a small fleck... thanks for the reply


----------



## nycpaint (Jan 8, 2008)

Oden said:


> Why would anyone who was in business and applied multispec as a part of their business give you a number for a sq.ft. Price? What would be in it for them?
> You think you " deserve" it? Are you a lowlife looking for an "easy road"?


this is supposed to be A COMMUNITY OF FELLOW PAINTERS ....NO?if someone came to me, with a question, (that could improve themselves,advance their business, put more money in their pocket to care for their families....i would call them and help them in any way i could....no one looking for an easy road pal!
As for the person who asks for money, for some information...these are the ones who are usually home , WAITING for their phones to ring..
Best to you


----------



## nycpaint (Jan 8, 2008)

Ramsden Painting said:


> We did a large apt complex common halls a few years back. They purchased the material but had the SW rep do the takeoffs. 8 buildings 425 gallons. We provide labor and minor repairs. After performing some test areas for coverage they chose a certain pattern ( thickness). When the job was complete we had over 150 gallons left. The apartment complex mgr was thrilled with the look.
> 
> As far as application just a lot of masking as its difficult to remove overspray if I recall. Much slower spraying than airless. I would say 60 percent.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


thanks for the reply, some of these guys are on the site just to break balls i guess...
i did contact the sher.williams rep some time ago, but this kid was about 22 yrs. old, and he really had no clue of whats goig on... booksmart, that was about it..no field exp.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

nycpaint said:


> this is supposed to be A COMMUNITY OF FELLOW PAINTERS ....NO?if someone came to me, with a question, (that could improve themselves,advance their business, put more money in their pocket to care for their families....i would call them and help them in any way i could....no one looking for an easy road pal!
> As for the person who asks for money, for some information...these are the ones who are usually home , WAITING for their phones to ring..
> Best to you


Relax, consider it hazing. Just make sure if you are willing to ask for advice, be willing to give it as well. Many come on here and think they are entitled to the best possible answer and then are never heard from again. People get irritated by the something for nothing crowd. 

Welcome to paint talk.


----------



## nycpaint (Jan 8, 2008)

robladd said:


> The reason I say this, I did a 10 story sky scraper in DTLA where we used fine, medium and course finishes on the low rise, mid rise and high rise part of the building with 9 colors and 3 textures.
> 
> Then interior we did walls and trim with airless and air spray. So we put it on everything from precast, drywall, MDF ect.
> 
> Masking was both art and science on this particular job.


the reason i was going with multispec, is because this is what the owner used 15 yrs. ago...but come to think of it, when i looked at the other floors, there was a similiar "fleck" type product on some floors... so, maybe it couldve been zolatone... we are still in the infant stages in putting this job together, somewhere down the line, they will have to sign off on a product to be used..
thank you


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

There's no crying in painting. 

Stop asking pricing questions or get a box of tissues.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

ncypaint insist on doing a mockup on your bid proposal.

This way it can be approved by the specifier and you will have a better understanding on the time and material it will take to complete the job.

PS I am the lowlife bottom feeder union painter demanding a paycheck waiting for the phone to ring every week... NOT!


----------



## nycpaint (Jan 8, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> Why did you triple post?
> 
> Trying to trick me?
> 
> ...


hahah no tricks buddy, after i got the first post, i tried replying by phone, , and just ended up posting a few times too many..


----------



## nycpaint (Jan 8, 2008)

robladd said:


> ncypaint insist on doing a mockup on your bid proposal.
> 
> This way it can be approved by the specifier and you will have a better understanding on the time and material it will take to complete the job.
> 
> PS I am the lowlife bottom feeder union painter demanding a paycheck waiting for the phone to ring every week... NOT!


hahahahahaha


----------



## nycpaint (Jan 8, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> Relax, consider it hazing. Just make sure if you are willing to ask for advice, be willing to give it as well. Many come on here and think they are entitled to the best possible answer and then are never heard from again. People get irritated by the something for nothing crowd.
> 
> Welcome to paint talk.


yup. thats what i figured, that allright... i forgot i was the "junior"haha

best to all!


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

nycpaint said:


> this is supposed to be A COMMUNITY OF FELLOW PAINTERS ....NO?if someone came to me, with a question, (that could improve themselves,advance their business, put more money in their pocket to care for their families....i would call them and help them in any way i could....no one looking for an easy road pal!
> As for the person who asks for money, for some information...these are the ones who are usually home , WAITING for their phones to ring..
> Best to you


Just a union low life,bottom feeding,expecting a paycheck given to him painter that got a little insulted by ur rant,dude. No hard feelings. Carry on.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm confused, you have " YOUR OWN BUSINESS " but don't know how to price a job. So you come to a professional painters forum and your first post is a how do I price this job question. Then throw a hissy fit when your question is not answered with a " magic number ". You would have received a more informative answer if you would have asked for production rates for a particular product on a particular substrate versus pricing rates since no one here has any way of knowing what it cost to run YOUR BUSINESS. Best of luck in the future.


----------



## nycpaint (Jan 8, 2008)

Oden said:


> Just a union low life,bottom feeding,expecting a paycheck given to him painter that got a little insulted by ur rant,dude. No hard feelings. Carry on.


let me rephrase my rant... not all .. some guys still love what they do.. bu tive seen sooo many who are just out for a check, and could care less if their company makes money or not..., and that sucks.. dont get me wrong, there are alot of professional painters out there(like yourself, im sure) who take pride in what they do..and these are the guys who will continue to work,... while the others will be on the bench..(its not everyone)


----------



## nycpaint (Jan 8, 2008)

Lambrecht said:


> I'm confused, you have " YOUR OWN BUSINESS " but don't know how to price a job. So you come to a professional painters forum and your first post is a how do I price this job question. Then throw a hissy fit when your question is not answered with a " magic number ". You would have received a more informative answer if you would have asked for production rates for a particular product on a particular substrate versus pricing rates since no one here has any way of knowing what it cost to run YOUR BUSINESS. Best of luck in the future.


owning you own business does not mean you all of a sudden know everything... why let an oppurtunity pass you by, just have to talk with the RIGHT people.. and its yours..forever.. how is my business going to grow,if i dont take chances.. wouldnt you agree..no such thing as a magic number... just asking a community, for a ballpark....thanks


----------



## wallflex (May 11, 2012)

*multispec pricing*

usually big projects can get up to $1.05 / sq. ft but it depends on the cost of the material. I use a company that matches multispec for less $$ and has a better product . . . Roxatone


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

wallflex said:


> usually big projects can get up to $1.05 / sq. ft but it depends on the cost of the material. I use a company that matches multispec for less $$ and has a better product . . . Roxatone


 Uh,, where do you live?
The OP lives in New York City.


----------

